# Tío/a - Zio/a



## danieleferrari

Hola, muy bueas:

¿Qué os parece el par arriba expuesto? Para mí, el "zio/a" italiano no está aún tan generalizado como en español. En español ya se ha convertido en una muletilla, mientras que en italiano me parece un calco y muy de jerga. ¿Qué opináis? Gracias.


----------



## Mister Draken

danieleferrari said:


> Hola, muy bueas:
> 
> ¿Qué os parece el par arriba expuesto? Para mí, el "zio/a" italiano no está aún tan generalizado como en español. En español ya se ha convertido en una muletilla, mientras que en italiano me parece un calco y muy de jerga. ¿Qué opináis? Gracias.


En el castellano hablado en España; en la gran mayoría del resto de los países hispanohablantes es casi inexistente.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mister Draken said:


> En el castellano hablado en España; en la gran mayoría del resto de los países hispanohablantes es casi inexistente.


Interesante, ¿qué muletillas emplearías? ¿Hombre, chaval...? Mil gracias.


----------



## Mister Draken

danieleferrari said:


> Interesante, ¿qué muletillas emplearías? ¿Hombre, chaval...? Mil gracias.


Chaval es muy de España también. Hombre. "Tipo" si tiene matiz despectivo. Y aunque personalmente no lo uso, en Argentina muchas personas emplean "chabón/chabona" (muy coloquial). Si es joven, pibe o piba.


----------



## Penyafort

Supongo que te refieres al "tío/tía" como vocativo, ¿no?

No sé si estarán tan generalizados como "tío" en España, pero sí he oído a colombianos (al menos, en el paisa de Antioquia) decir "*parce*" (de "parcero") y a mexicanos decir "*güey*" y "*carnal*" (y en películas antiguas, "cuate"). Sé que usan también chamo y vato, pero no les he oído usarlo como vocativo. Lo que sí he oído alguna vez es "*mano*", que lo prefiero al anglicismo "bro" o "bródel" de algunos caribeños. Todos parecen ir más dirigidos a hombres, no he oído las variantes femeninas.

De todos modos, ya te lo irán confirmando hablantes de dichos países.


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Supongo que te refieres al "tío/tía" como vocativo, ¿no?


Pues sí, solo el vocativo.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> solo el vocativo


En buena parte de Andalucía es muy común decir _quillo _como vocativo_, _casi tanto como tío. Es coloquial y cariñoso, propio de jóvenes_._
Me consta sin embargo que en otras partes_, _particularmente en Cataluña_, _ha virado totalmente el sentido para venir a referirse a alguien zafio, chungo_, _y es bien despectivo. 

Quisicosas de España.


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> Me consta sin embargo que en otras partes_, _particularmente en Cataluña_, _ha virado totalmente el sentido para venir a referirse a alguien zafio, chungo_, _y es bien despectivo.


¿Y eso? @Lamarimba


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Y eso? @Lamarimba


Chi lo sa?


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> Chi lo sa?


Eh sì, immagino bene .


----------



## Circunflejo

Lamarimba said:


> En buena parte de Andalucía es muy común decir _quillo _como vocativo_, _casi tanto como tío.


Y _pisha_.


----------



## Lamarimba

Circunflejo said:


> _pisha_.


Eso es muy de Cádiz.
Ancha es Castilla.


----------



## Circunflejo

Lamarimba said:


> Eso es muy de Cádiz.


Sí, de _Cai_, _Cai_.

P.S.: El femenino de _pisha _es _xoxo_, por si alguien se lo preguntaba.


----------



## swift

Costa Rica: mae (vale para todos los géneros), man, bro, mop; loco (exclusivo para varones; “loca” entre hombres gais es un disfemismo reapropiado y aceptable).

Venezuela: pana.

Un par de hilos:
tío (un individuo)
Tío / tía en México y otros países
tío en Argentina


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> Costa Rica: mae (vale para todos los géneros), man, bro, mop; loco (exclusivo para varones; “loca” entre hombres gais es un disfemismo reapropiado y aceptable).
> 
> Venezuela: pana.
> 
> Un par de hilos:
> tío (un individuo)
> Tío / tía en México y otros países
> tío en Argentina


Gracias.


----------

